# Recording in the Bar



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Getting closer. I haven't figured out how to get a good sound from the hammond though... 

Thursday night ..totally off the cuff jam .. ya it's a little long

http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=7729772&q=hi&newref=1


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

It just goes to a default page when I bring it up. What name is it under?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It works for me. When you're prompted to close the window, click "no".



The sound quality is good for a live recording. I agree, I can't really hear a Hammond.


----------



## wayne (Apr 8, 2009)

No luck here, either.

W


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Try this. 

There is no hammond in that.

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_songInfo.cfm?bandID=956342&songID=7729772


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I agree with Milkman, the sound quality is quite good. Were you playing your Les Pat on that one?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Actually most of the lead work was by Captian Foldback on a gibson midnight special 
http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...9_77978605776_501485776_2048655_4322404_n.jpg

But I did some on a patty o' Caster

It's kind of a hard scene because it's not really a recording session so I have to setup and hope for the best. 

I still need to put some organ and hopefully sax on this. But if I can get the basics right I can add stuff too it. 

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_songInfo.cfm?bandID=956342&songID=7672518


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

It was Coooold, So awful cold!  LOL


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Sounds good. I love the band name:smile:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Try this.
> 
> There is no hammond in that.
> 
> http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_songInfo.cfm?bandID=956342&songID=7729772


That would explain why I couldn't hear it.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I thought it was fantastic - I also like that 40 below one - nice reggae feel to it

the recording quality was pretty darn good for a bar recording


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Milkman said:


> That would explain why I couldn't hear it.


I put up another from the same night ... My basic problem is trying to keep things so I can edit them later. I am recording three stage mics and a line from the monitor signal which is mostly 3 vox and 2 organ mics. 

This one I snipped out the vox out of the original take and did a retake of the vox.

Ya not a great singer but I try 

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_songInfo.cfm?bandID=956342&songID=7739512


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I like that, kinda has an old San Francisco feel to me, Quicksilver or something.

About 4:20 it sounds like you got your foot into the Hammond, maybe it's just my preference but I'd like to hear it that high in the mix all the way through.

Good recording though.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks....how did you know I was a Quicksilver kid going up ( 'member Edward the mad shirt grinder?) hmm I brought the organ down to that level because it was a bit much at least on monitors. Of course an MP3 doesn't do it justice. Trying to get that subtle organ feel. Not me playing either. 





dwagar said:


> I like that, kinda has an old San Francisco feel to me, Quicksilver or something.
> 
> About 4:20 it sounds like you got your foot into the Hammond, maybe it's just my preference but I'd like to hear it that high in the mix all the way through.
> 
> Good recording though.


----------

